
When Bad Companies Do Good Things - GlennKelman
http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2011/03/when_bad_companies_do_good_things.html
======
jdp23
Very true and it's a great way for entrepreneurs to look for strategic
opportunities. Yahoo! Answers is a classic weak market leader: the product
hasn't moved forward, and the company's in disarray. Feeding frenzy! It's the
kind of situation where a company like Quora can get an $86M valuation while
still in closed beta and a long way away from generating revenue.

